
Ask HN: How does TikTok/IG build video filters/story editor? - throwaway9494
Is there open source software that they use to start with, or does creating filters&#x2F;video effects&#x2F;story editors require to be built from scratch? If so, is there a special skill set required for this and does it require a large team or can it be done by a few people?
======
fancythat
You could use MLT
([https://www.mltframework.org/](https://www.mltframework.org/)) as
programmable video editor it works perfectly for this scenario.

